# A Christmas Snowball Fight (Heckelphone demo)



## Guy Bacos (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's a demo for an instrument not used as much as the other traditional orchestral instrument, however, just as delightful, the *hecklephone*. 

With this lousy weather in Montreal we've been having, quite depressing, I felt like something more cheerful...

(The Hecklephone used is from the VSL download)

A Christmas Snowball Fight

Comments are appreciated.


----------



## nikolas (Oct 17, 2010)

Delightful! (listening from laptop speakers, so I can't say much else... sorry).

But really, delightful!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah,

this is very cool & delightful!


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: A Christmas Snowball Fight (Hecklephone demo)*

Listening on great speakers and it sounds exquisite! Your composition and performance transcend the fact that you're using mere samples - its just so very musical!

I wonder why we don't hear this beautiful instrument more often?


----------



## michaelv (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: A Christmas Snowball Fight (Hecklephone demo)*

Delightful AND cool. Shades of one of my heroes, Stravinsky, here, to no detriment to the Bacos style. A vignette worthy of the word.


----------



## sherief83 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thumbs up! Great modernist feelings, you should really put some of that stuff on itunes, recorded for real!


----------



## LT (Oct 18, 2010)

Great! 
Can you tell us something about your mix? 
What reverò-   ëê‰-


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: A Christmas Snowball Fight (Hecklephone demo)*

Thanks guys! If the piece was delightful the comments were just as much delightful.


----------



## JBacal (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: A Christmas Snowball Fight (Hecklephone demo)*

Enjoyed the music very much and also enjoyed the scene that the title conjured up.

Best,
Jay


----------



## adg21 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: A Christmas Snowball Fight (Hecklephone demo)*

fantastic, who's playing piano?


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 19, 2010)

I heard that Guy used some professional concert pianist to play the parts. Sneaky eh?

Oh, and I found the hecklephone (snicker, snicker ...suppressing laughter) was not invented until 1904 which is why we don't hear it in most orchestral music (a hecklotov information you maybe didn't know).


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: A Christmas Snowball Fight (Hecklephone demo)*



adg21 @ Tue Oct 19 said:


> fantastic, who's playing piano?



Thanks!

Who played?

Yours truly


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: A Christmas Snowball Fight (Hecklephone demo)*

Very fine, delightful, tasteful, ingenious.

I think the name is Heck*el*phone because the inventor's name was Heckel and he hopefully was no heckler 

EDIT Heckel bassoons are famous for their sound worldwide. AFIK since they are often played by soloists and principals chances are good that if you ever hear a bassoon in a recording or a sample library it was manufactured here. The Heckel family was relevantly involved in the invention of the modern mechanics system of the bassoon family.
http://www.heckel.de/en/default.htm

Also look here and scroll down to Heckel system
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bassoon


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Hannes, that should be quite helpful!

I'm wondering if it's just the names that never caught on. Heckelphone?? Heckelphonist??

ps Thanks for correcting the spelling. Even the spelling is confusing.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 19, 2010)

Sounds great Guy!

Very nice playing and writing. A heck of a piece!


----------



## wolf (Oct 20, 2010)

love it. 

I'm sure the worlds Heckelphonists would enjoy performing this piece (and your performance is a high bench mark) - meaning: will you make the scores of this on your other, also excellent, solo pieces available at some point?


----------



## David Story (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for writing melodically, lets the voices sing.

The great sound is from your EQ, Reverb, and articulations. So I'd never buy these instruments. The chance is nil that I'd somehow find the right software and settings to sound like this. Almost no-one posts settings. 
But the piece has a future, as do a lot of Guy's demos.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 20, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really good stuff Guy. One of your better sounding pieces. 

Really refreshing.



Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Ginharbringer (Oct 21, 2010)

hmm? Are you posting live recordings again Guy?

Do you really compose this quickly or do you hoard these things and release them together?

(and by the way, I agree with Pietro)


----------



## Angel (Oct 21, 2010)

Great piece. Great composition.
It's a little bit drowning in reverb, but that's just a matter of taste.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I'll be honest, I'm a little surprise at the response on this one. Pleasantly surprised that is.


----------

